# SCL For Schleife Zähler verändern



## Raquet (13 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine For schleife erstellt. Nun möchte ich innerhalb dieser Schleife meine Zählvariable bei bestimmten umständen erhöhen. Leider gibt TIA mir eine Fehlermeldung dann heraus. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sie zu verändern ? Und warum verhindert TIA das überhaupt ? 
Danke schonmal.


----------



## PN/DP (13 Oktober 2021)

Das ist die fürsorgliche Art von TIA, die Anwendungsprogrammierer von Sachen fernzuhalten wo sie eh nicht wissen was sie tun 

Warum auch immer haben die TIA-SCL-Compiler-Programmierer die FOR-Schleifen vor Jahren in einer völlig unüblichen Art implementiert, was die Laufvariable und den Endwert nur einmal auswertet und deshalb Änderungen/Manipulationen nicht erkennt, und deshalb muß sowas den Anwendern verboten werden ... am besten man nennt das "Systemverhalten aus Optimierungsgründen" 

siehe hier eine Erklärung dazu

Harald


----------



## Raquet (13 Oktober 2021)

Vielen Dank PN/DP für die Infos dann muss ich mir wohl etwas anderes überlegen.


----------

